

Ask HN: any (freelance) programmer in NL looking for a nice place to work? - rizz0

We're a group of guys in our mid twenties working on a variety of interesting, highly profitable internet projects.<p>I'm the technical guy and responsable for the business as a whole, and I have the pleasure to work with a great designer and two smart men working on business development.<p>We just moved into our new offices, in a nice 17th century canal house in The Red Light district, at a 5 minutes walk from Amsterdam Central Station.<p>We're looking for a freelance developer that is primarily looking for an inspiring place to work IN, and at the same time for interesting projects to work AT.<p>We're interested in cooperating on a contract-basis, and, in case of a good cultural fit, will consider to hire.<p>If you're a developer in NL, interested in new opportunities, drop a line and we'll grab a coffee!
======
slvn
i'm in NL please, see my address in the profile for more

